# Stones for thinning (revisited)



## Nemo (Jul 13, 2017)

I did my first real thinning job the other day: a Fujiwarra Kanefusa FKM stainless 270mm gyuto. It went well and I was able to create a fairly even arc of thinned steel parallel to the edge, I guess just over 15mm wide. The blade cuts tall hard food much better now. But it took a looong time on a Chosera 400.

I searched for similar threads. Most of them said that there is not really a good non power tool option. Many people suggested diamond plates (but said it takes ages to get the scratches out) or JNS or Gesshin or Bester stones of low grit (2-300).

Is there anything new or different in this space? Has anyone used Watanabe's pink brick?

Am I just being too impatient?

Thanks.


----------



## RDalman (Jul 13, 2017)

Cleancut and a few others I've heard of, go atoma 140 and shapton glass. I hear the shapton 220 is pretty fast. looking to get that one soon.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 13, 2017)

Thanks Robin.

Do they use Atoma 140 then Shapton glass 220 to get rid of the Atoma scratches or are you saying they use one or the other?


----------



## mikaelsan (Jul 13, 2017)

I Just did My first major thinning job as well the other day, found an old electric water wheel in the parents in law's shed, crazy fast compared to the stones I have and even my 120 sandpaper (made for metal) I don't think I would use that option on any blade though, at least not till I get better


----------



## Nemo (Jul 13, 2017)

Wow. Any idea what grit the water wheel is?


----------



## malexthekid (Jul 13, 2017)

I'll send you a PM tonight someone about something Phil.


----------



## Badgertooth (Jul 13, 2017)

Buuut, in a pinch and for not tonnes of money, I bought a king 300 on whim and it's faster than my Naniwa 220 or bester 400, is splash and go and hardly dishes. 

"Pick me coach!!"


----------



## Badgertooth (Jul 13, 2017)

You can get me at carbatec in Aus.


----------



## mikaelsan (Jul 13, 2017)

Sorry no idea, all I know is that you can catch your nail on it, I think it's somewhere between 100-200 and also I need to even it out on the stones afterwards

This is the progress, I have had it on the stones for some hours before, but it did start out with practically no taper towards the edge


----------



## Nemo (Jul 13, 2017)

Badgertooth said:


> Buuut, in a pinch and for not tonnes of money, I bought a king 300 on whim and it's faster than my Naniwa 220 or bester 400, is splash and go and hardly dishes.
> 
> "Pick me coach!!"



In the product desription at Carbatec it says "carbon steel only". Is that your experience?


----------



## Badgertooth (Jul 13, 2017)

I've only used it on carbon but I'll give it a go on stainless cladding and see what happening


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jul 13, 2017)

Badgertooth said:


> Buuut, in a pinch and for not tonnes of money, I bought a king 300 on whim and it's faster than my Naniwa 220 or bester 400, is splash and go and hardly dishes.
> 
> "Pick me coach!!"



Otto, was it the King Deluxe from Stu? Great low grit stone almost the size of an actual brick.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 13, 2017)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Otto, was it the King Deluxe from Stu? Great low grit stone almost the size of an actual brick.



This is the site Otto directed me to. Not sure if it's the same or not?

Edit: sorry, forgot the link!
https://www.carbatec.com.au/sharpen...d-slip-stones/waterstones/waterstone-300-grit


----------



## Nemo (Jul 13, 2017)

Badgertooth said:


> I've only used it on carbon but I'll give it a go on stainless cladding and see what happening



Thanks Otto.


----------



## Badgertooth (Jul 13, 2017)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Otto, was it the King Deluxe from Stu? Great low grit stone almost the size of an actual brick.



Hey Dennis, no, this one is actually kinda skinny. Sub 70mm like the regular sized king 800


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jul 13, 2017)

This is the one I have 

http://www.toolsfromjapan.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1669


----------



## foody518 (Jul 13, 2017)

Props to your patience for doing that on a Naniwa 400. My Gesshin 220 pink brick definitely sees more of the thinning heavy lifting. Might later get a Shapton glass low grit or a King 300 to try as well.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jul 13, 2017)

I've got the S Glass 240 and have nothing good to say about but the 500 I like.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 13, 2017)

Mucho Bocho said:


> This is the one I have
> 
> http://www.toolsfromjapan.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1669



Stu also says in the description that it's better for carbon than stainless.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 13, 2017)

foody518 said:


> Props to your patience for doing that on a Naniwa 400. My Gesshin 220 pink brick definitely sees more of the thinning heavy lifting. Might later get a Shapton glass low grit or a King 300 to try as well.



Thanks. There's probably a bit more that could be done but I'm pretty happy with the result as a first serious try. Probably good to have a slower stone the first time I guess- it let me see how things evolved.

Nonetheless, I do need something faster for next time


----------



## Nemo (Jul 13, 2017)

Mucho Bocho said:


> I've got the S Glass 240 and have nothing good to say about but the 500 I like.



Why don't you like the 240 Dennis? How fast does the 500 cut?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jul 13, 2017)

The 500 is a mid-grit thinner if that makes sense. It has decent feedback and cuts fast and doesn't dish. The 240 feels horrible of the knives I've used it for see to take forever. The 300King gets to business quick without the gouges that 140 atoma leaves.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 13, 2017)

Mucho Bocho said:


> The 500 is a mid-grit thinner if that makes sense. It has decent feedback and cuts fast and doesn't dish. The 240 feels horrible of the knives I've used it for see to take forever. The 300King gets to business quick without the gouges that 140 atoma leaves.



Does the King perform OK on stainless? I suspect that much of my thinning will be on soft western stainless.


----------



## mqphoto (Jul 14, 2017)

120 shapton glass. It will eat the steel but only on knifes that I don't care that much about. It will leave some nasty scratches. Otherwise jns 300, because I can work with scratches it will leave.


----------



## Badgertooth (Jul 14, 2017)

Mucho Bocho said:


> The 500 is a mid-grit thinner if that makes sense. It has decent feedback and cuts fast and doesn't dish. The 240 feels horrible of the knives I've used it for see to take forever. The 300King gets to business quick without the gouges that 140 atoma leaves.



Also, worth noting about the king 300 is there's nothing more frustrating than thinning to hit low spots with a muddy coarse stone that rolls into those lows with the mud. A stone or two later you see low spot and have to go all the way back. The lack of mud on the king 300 keeps it honest and you'll know when you've hit the low spot.


----------



## natto (Jul 15, 2017)

Nemo said:


> Does the King perform OK on stainless? I suspect that much of my thinning will be on soft western stainless.



I use silicon carbide stones for rough sharpening, but not the King. Some of them clog more than others. Since a while I use two or more to dress the stone I'm sharpening on. This way they are fast, silicon carbide powder speeds up things too! Got this idea from you natural freaks.


----------



## DanHumphrey (Jul 15, 2017)

Badgertooth said:


> Also, worth noting about the king 300 is there's nothing more frustrating than thinning to hit low spots with a muddy coarse stone that rolls into those lows with the mud. A stone or two later you see low spot and have to go all the way back. The lack of mud on the king 300 keeps it honest and you'll know when you've hit the low spot.



I just picked up a lightly used one, on Amazon of all places. Will give it a go on my Tanaka's soft iron. Never tried thinning before, so it's high time.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 15, 2017)

Which one?


----------



## DanHumphrey (Jul 15, 2017)

King 300


----------



## labor of love (Jul 15, 2017)

DanHumphrey said:


> King 300



Found it. I wonder how used it is.


----------



## DanHumphrey (Jul 15, 2017)

I can let you know. It said "used - very good - minor imperfections" or something to that effect. And it was "Amazon Warehouse Deals", not some random unknown dealer. For $20 I considered it a fine risk.


----------



## tommybig (Jul 15, 2017)

Does anyone know where you can get a King 300 in Europe? All i found is from US or Japan.

Edit: nevermind, i found one. It also says, that its only suitable for carbon. Happy to hear about experiences with stainless.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 15, 2017)

DanHumphrey said:


> I can let you know. It said "used - very good - minor imperfections" or something to that effect. And it was "Amazon Warehouse Deals", not some random unknown dealer. For $20 I considered it a fine risk.



I'd be very interested to know how it goes, especially on stainless.


----------



## labor of love (Jul 15, 2017)

I just used a king 300 on 4 stainless knives today, what did you want to know?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2017)

labor of love said:


> I just used a king 300 on 4 stainless knives today, what did you want to know?



Does it grind stainless OK? I'm trying to figure out why every website I've seen it on says something like "carbon steel only"


----------



## labor of love (Jul 16, 2017)

Nemo said:


> Does it grind stainless OK? I'm trying to figure out why every website I've seen it on says something like "carbon steel only"



It clogged up a little on some stainless. It's not the fastest low grit stone by a long shot but it's cheap and doesn't feel terrible so I use it(in conjunction with other things)


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2017)

Thanks.


----------

